# virtualbox shows memory was zero



## dp_pan (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi _g_uys.

I have updated _V_irtualbox to 4.2.14 r86644. There are no error_s_ when building. But when I create _a_ guest OS under _V_irtualbox, there are zero memory shows. Please help me, thanks.

My environment is:

```
root@dpx230:/home/david/scripts # uname -a
FreeBSD dpx230.dphome.org 9.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p4 #2 r252418: Mon Jul 1 21:05:48 CST 2013 [email]root@dpx230.dphome.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64

root@dpx230:/home/david/scripts # pkg_info | grep virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-4.2.14 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.2.14 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD

root@dpx230:/home/david/scripts # kldstat |grep vbox
31 1 0xffffffff818de000 3438a vboxdrv.ko
root@dpx230:/home/david/scripts # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/vboxnet onestart
Type Manifest File: /root/.VirtualBox/xpti.dat
nsNativeComponentLoader: autoregistering begins.
nsNativeComponentLoader: autoregistering succeeded
nNCL: registering deferred (0)
ipcDConnectService Stats
=> number of worker threads: 1
```
The error picture is attach_ed_.


----------



## acheron (Jul 2, 2013)

This is a known problem, see this thread http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2013-June/010651.html


----------



## dp_pan (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I will  run the guest _OS_ via _the_ prompt until the problem _is_ solved*.*


----------

